# الاستفسارات في التبريد والتكييف



## تقوى الله (27 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​إخواني الاعضاء والمشرفين الكرام ... :84:  
في هذا الموضوع الجديد سوف نقوم باذن الله تعالي بمناقشة :81: تحديد موضوع خاص للاستفسارات في اي موضوع يتعلق بالتبريد والتكييف ، والاستفسارات ايضا" علي الموضوعات المطروحة من قبل ، بحيث يقوم طارح الاستفسار باخذ اقتباس من الموضوع الاصلي ، ويقوم بوضعه ووضع استفساره في هذا الموضوع، بحيث نجعل الموضوعات المطروحة لمجرد الشرح فقط ، اي كانه مجلد كامل به الشرح ، فما رأيكم بهذا ، وينبع هذا من اجل العملية التنظيمية للقسم وحصوله علي اعلي المناصب باذن الله :12: :20: ، وعدم الاطالة الموضوعات حتي لا يمل القارئ من كثرة الاستفسارات والشكر، ويمكن بعدها ان نقوم بتجميع عدد من الاستفسارات الخاصة بكل موضوع وادراجها تحت سقفه ،
برجاء ان يقوم الجميع من اعضاء ومشرفين بالتصويت علي هذا الموضوع اما بالموافقة او الرفض مع ذكر سبب الرفض ،واتمني الا نري هذه الصورة :59: ، بانتظار اراء الجميع باذن الله تعالي  .
وتقبلوا مني خالص التحية والتقدير ،،،  ​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (27 مارس 2006)

لكي يكون قسم التبريد والتكيف مميز اوافق علي هذه الفكرة الاكثر من رائعة من عضوة متميزة حقا"وشـــــــكرااخوكم محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (27 مارس 2006)

*نعم... خطوة نحو الأمام !*






كما تعودنا في هذا القسم, التميز في أعضائه ومواضيعه وحتى إستفساراته, فأنا أؤيد الفكرة بشدة, وسأثبت الموضوع كذلك, نظراً حتى لا يندثر تحت الرمال
لذلك أرجو من الأعضاء التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع وبشدة
وسأحاول عمل مجلد فرعي في هذا القسم تحت مسمى
إستفسارات التبريد وتكييف الهواء
حتى نقوم بفصل الإستفسارات عن المواضيع المقدمة
وتحياتي للجميع :56:​


----------



## ابو حسين (27 مارس 2006)

[FRAME="7 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شي جميل فتح موضوع للأستفسارات وذلك لتقليل المواضيع وحصرها ، وليت جميع اقسام المنتدى الهندسي تعمل ذلك . 

والشي الذي يحزنني هو كثرة الطلبات والاستفسارات ونسيانها في اخر القسم مع كثرة المواضيع واعلم ان اكثر من نصف الاعضاء لم يتمكنو من قراءة جميع المواضيع القديمة ، لذا مع وجود هذا الموضوع يمكن حصر جميع الاستفسارات وعدم تكرارها مرة اخرى من قبل اعضاء جدد . ​ 
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق 

[/FRAME]


----------



## تقوى الله (29 مارس 2006)

*شكر خاص جدا"*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​إخواني الكرام ... 
شكر خاص جدا" لاخواني الكرام الذي قاموا بالتصويت علي الموضوع ، وتقبلوا تحياتي لكل من : 

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد
 
م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة
 
ابو حسين 
 
تقبلوا جميعا" خالص تحياتي ،،،​


----------



## تقوى الله (29 مارس 2006)

*أين أنتم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أين أنتم يا اعضاء القسم المميز الكرام :81: ، من كل الاعضاء حصلنا والحمد لله علي 4 اصوات فقط ، هل هذا هو التميز الذي نريده بالقسم ليكون الاول :12: ، والغريبة اننا كل ما نقوم بطرح موضوع من اجل التميز ، لا نجد ردود مشجعة من الاعضاء ، بالفعل انها تكررت في الكثير من المواضيع التي تتجه نحو التميز ، والاغرب ان الاعضاء الذين يريدون التميز والتنظيم هم اول من لا يبدون بارائهم ولو حتي بالرفض ، فاتمني ان اجد اجابة علي هذا الوضع الغريب :4: .
علي العموم نحن بانتظار الفرج القريب ان شاء الله :55: .​


----------



## BTF (29 مارس 2006)

نعم، فعندما ينحصر الموضوع ويتمركز فى نقطة واحدة، تشع بعدها الفائدة على الجميع...أنا موافق على هذه الفكرة..أشكرك أختي N.c على أفكارك المتميزة ..و..وجزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (30 مارس 2006)

نحن هنا ياأختي .. الله لايشغلكم بال ، ودمتم بصحة جيدة وامة الحبيب محمد عليه السلام وكل الاعضاء ..
الفكرة جيدة ونطلب العمل على ايجادها ، بشرط ان يلتزم العضو طارح السؤال على وضع سؤاله في قسم الاستفسارات لا ان يضعه هنا وهناك في موضوع جديد ..
فكم من سؤال وضع وجوابه موجود في ثنايا مواضيعنا ، الا ان العضو طارح السؤال لايكلف نفسه عناء البحث وخصوصا في الارشيف الذي هو دليل مواضيعنا
وشكراً


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (30 مارس 2006)

*سأبدأ أنا !*

إخواني الكرام, نريد ان يكون هذا القسم, من أكثر الأقسام تميزاً, وذلك من خلال تعريف المشاكل وحلها, فواجهنا مشكلة عدم وجود قسم, وتم بحمد الله حلها, نواجه الآن أن العديد من المواضيع قد اندثرت تحت الرمال, وأصبح الموجود هو الإستفسارات, فكان لابد من حل وهو موضوع يجمع الإستفسارات, وحتى تظهر المواضيع ليستفيد بها الأعضاء.
سأبدأ انا بأول إستفسار
جميعنا سمع عن IAQ أو بما يسمى جودة الهواء الداخلي Indoor Air Quality, ونعرف أن هذا الموضوع بدأ في الظهور نتيجة العديد من الصادر مثل تواجد أبراج التبريد بجوار المباني المكيفة, مما يؤدي إلى الإصابة بمرض المحاربين القدامى Legionaire Disease, كما اننا نعرف أن أنظمة مجاري الهواء تصبح مسرحاً للأوبئة والأتربة, مما تؤدي إلى العديد من الأمراض داخل المنشأة مثل ضيق في النفس والسعال وغيره
فسؤالي هو
كيف يتم تنظيف مجاري الهواء من هذه الأتربة في الوطن العربي؟ علماً بانه يوجد تقنية حديثة وهو إستخدام الروبوت في التنظيف في العالم المتقدم.
وتقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## تقوى الله (30 مارس 2006)

*سيكون هذا ردنا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم واستاذي الفاضل م . عبد المنعم ... 
انتظرنا هذا الرأي كثيرا" ، شكرا" لك علي هذه المداخلة الطيبة والرأي الصائب ، جزاك الله خيرا" ، ولكن من يفعل مثل هذا ، فليعلم ان الموضوع سيتم حذفه ووضعه بالمكان المخصص له ، كي تكتمل العملية التنظيمية للقسم ، وسوف نقوم باذن الله تعالي بعد معرفة اراء جميع الاعضاء بوضع شروط لهذا الموضوع ، وسوف نقوم باذن الله تعالي قريبا" بوضع شروط عامة لتسجيل عضوية الاعضاء بالقسم :81: ، لاننا نريد التميز بعون الله وتوفيقه  

:13: :29: ، :12: :28: 

وتقبل تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (30 مارس 2006)

وفقك الله على كل خطوة تخطينها في هذا القسم المميز وثوابك عظيم من رب كريم .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد شحاتة (30 مارس 2006)

*[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 0000FF"][FRAME="11 70"]لازم من وجود قسم لاى استفسار والر د علية حتى نكون على مستوى الكفائية المهنية [/FRAME][/GRADE]*


----------



## ابو حسين (31 مارس 2006)

*رد على الاستفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي أحمد بالنسبة للأستفسارك : 
كيف يتم تنظيف مجاري الهواء من هذه الأتربة في الوطن العربي؟ 

* بالنسبة في السعودية توجد شركة متخصصة لتنظيف مجاري الهواء ، وأسم الشركة هي شركة عناية 
وهي شركة متخصصة ولديها إمكانيات هائلة ومعدات متطورة لتظيف المجاري الهواء وقد قامت بتنظيف مجاري الهواء لدى الموقع الذي اعمل فيه علماً بان تصميم المجاري المركب لدينا معقد وليس له مثيل في العالم وقد بتنظيفها وارفقت صور قبل وبعد التظيف . ​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (31 مارس 2006)

*جزاك الله كل خير!*



ابو حسين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> اخي أحمد بالنسبة للأستفسارك :
> ...




أخي أبو حسين, أشكرك على ما قمت بتوضيحه, هل يوجد للشركة موقع الكتروني
هل من الممكن أن توفر لنا الصور قبل وبعد التنظيف
ولك خالص الشكر​


----------



## ابو حسين (31 مارس 2006)

سوف اجده لك ولكن اعطني وقت لكي ابحث لك عنه في اوراق العمل


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (2 أبريل 2006)

فكرة صائبة والتوفيق بالله ...


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (21 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

1-كيف يتم فتح السده في الثلاجه المنزليه التي تعمل بغاز الامونيا والماذا لا تبرد الثلاجه رغم سخونات الشبك الحر المكثف .


----------



## sam6 (21 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخوانى الاعزاء وجت موقع جيد به خطوات تنظيف الدكت واليكم هذا الرابط 
http://www.air-care.com/categories/E0C6A237-86E1-469A-B7AD7A45C2233E75/procedure.html
ارجوا ان يستفاد منه الجميع وهو مدعم بالصور 
اخوكم م . هيثم


----------



## sam6 (21 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اعتذر فقد ارسلت بالخطا فى صفحة اخرى رد على تنظيف الدكت وهو موقع يحتوى على طريقة التنظيف وكذلك يحتوى الموقع على Indoor Air Quality وهو على الموقع التالى .
http://www.air-care.com/categories/E0C6A237-86E1-469A-B7AD7A45C2233E75/procedure.html
ارجوا ان يستفاد منه الجميع 
اخوكم م .هيثم


----------



## al7ussaini (22 أبريل 2006)

*الجواب غاية كل سائل*

السلام عليكم أخواني وأخواتي المهندسين الكرام...
اشكر لكم جهودكم البناء والمثمرة في مد أواصر التبادل الثقافي والمهني.

ورجائي ان تكون الأسئلة دقيقة وتمت بمواضيع القسم مباشرة.

وشكر خاص للمهندس أحمد عفيفي لجهوده الكبيرة، وأتمنى منه الحصول على كتاب Ashre2000

مع خالص تحياتي القلبية للجميع بالصحة والعافية...

المهندس حسين الحسيني:81:


----------



## brifkani2006 (24 أبريل 2006)

جيد جدا يا الأخت الفاضلة


----------



## brifkani2006 (24 أبريل 2006)

أرجوا من اخواني في الله ارسال اي كتاب جديد عن التبريد و التكييف الى بريدي و اكون شاكراً له و جزاه الله خيراً لأني بحاجة لكتب و بصراحة لا أعرف ان استخدم برنامج او موقع ميغالود ولا شاررابد


----------



## MUTAWA_ALI (24 أبريل 2006)

*كيفية فحص زيت الضاغط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
احب اشكركم على المنتدى الجيد 

رجاء 
حالة مستعجة يا شباب
كيف يتم فحص زيت الظاغط ( مدى صلاحية الزيت )

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو حسين (1 مايو 2006)

اخي علي 
بالنسبة لفحص زيت الكمبروسر فأنه يوجد محلول خاص بذلك مثال ( Test kit ) يتم خلط الزيت مع هذا المحلول ويوجد درجات في الالوان لمعرفة صلاحية الزيت . 

سوف اقوم ببحث عن مواصفات المحلول وكذلك العلبة .


----------



## MUTAWA_ALI (1 مايو 2006)

*شكر*

مشكور اخوي ابو حسين 
وعندي طلب آخر 
:31: هل اجد عندك معلومات اكثر عن الزيت


----------



## ابو حسين (1 مايو 2006)

سوف ابحث بأذن الله


----------



## annozily (3 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحقيقة نريد معلومات عامة عن التبريد فنحن غير متخصصين في التبريد ( انا مهندس مدني) ومثلي الكثير ممن يريد ان يعرف مصطلحات السوق عندما نذهب لشراء مكيف مثلا يقولون يبرد 2 طن مثلا
وعندما تسالهم ماهو الطن يقولون 500 وحده مثلا ( لا اتذكر القيمة بالضبط) وماهي الوحده لا يعرفون الجواب
فهل يمكننا معرفة مقاييس التبريد وكم درجة الحرار التي يخرجها المكيف وعندما يكون طن مثلا كم يبرد متر مكعب من الهواء من درجة حرارة معينه الى اخرى 
وحفظكم الله تعالى


----------



## تقوى الله (4 مايو 2006)

*لك ما طلبت*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم annozily ...
سعدنا بتواجدك الكريم معنا ، واتمني ان لو تعرفنا بنفسك في موضوعنا 
نحب نتعرف ... نحب نتشرف !!! 
 
بالنسبة لاستفسارك ، فان درجة حرارة الهواء المكيف تكون 22 + او - 2 ، وبالنسبة للطن تبريد يمكنك زيارة هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17275
، ونحن في الخدمة لاي استفسار ان شاء الله تعالي .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،، ​


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (5 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

1-كيف يتم تغير زيت الضاغط في تكييف السيارات وهل يتم تعبه الزيت من خط السحب وكم مقدر الزيت تقريبا
2- كم مقدر الضغط المنخفض عند تعبه مكيف السياره تقريبا
3- كيف يتم عمل تفريغ الضاغط السياره قبل تعبه الفريون من الهواء


----------



## ابو حسين (7 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

معلومات مفيدة عن تنظيف مجاري الهواء


----------



## فراس عبدالله (8 مايو 2006)

موضوع جدا رائع 
سؤالي هو هل الهواء المكيف متغير يعني هل يخرج الهواء من داخل الغرفة ويدخل هواء جديد؟.
والسؤال الثاني هل التدخين داخل غرفة مكيفه يؤثر على كفاءة التكييف؟
ارجوا من الاداره ان يكون هناك قسم متخصص لهندسة الاتصالات 
مع جزيل الشكر لطارحة الموضوع
اخوكم فراس من فلسطين


----------



## سراجو (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بس لو ممكن ولو ما فيها حرج أعرف معلومات عن الاجهادات التي يتعرض لها مكيف الصحراء وكذلك أجزائه المكونه له وكذلك الاجهادات بعد التركيب,وأيضا المواد التي تصنع منها أجزاء و عناصر المكيف
ومشكوووورين


----------



## جيم (19 مايو 2006)

*التبريد قديما*

السلام عليكم
ووفقكم الله على هذا الباب واذا كان بامكان تبويبه ايضا كعمل باب للضواغط باب للغازات اي تبويب المكونات الرئيسية بالتكييف.
سؤالي هو:
كان يتم التبريد بواسطة تسخين الغاز على الكهرباء فكيف تتم العملية وطالما لم يكن يوجد ضاغط 
فكيف تتم الدورة باتجاه المكثف وليس العكس.
السؤال الثاني :كيف يتم التبريد باستعمال اسطوانة الغاز المنزلي (بدون اشعال).
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وفقكم الله.


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم وفقكم الله على هذا المقترح الجميل وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (24 مايو 2006)

اخواني العزاء لديه سؤال حول سبلت يونت تم تحويره من ضاغط نوع (rotary) الى ضاغط نوع (reciprocating) نوع السبلت هو (acc) انتاج الصين عند قيامي بتحوير هذا السبلت وجت ان القطعه الداخليه لن توعز الى القطعه الخارجيه ب ا لعمل اريد جواب على هذه الحاله من لديه الجواب ارجو منه مراسلتي 
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني طبقا" لقوانين المنتدي
هذا ولكم جزل الشكر 00000


----------



## رشاد حمود (25 مايو 2006)

الاخوه المهندسين العرب اسعد الله صباحكم 
ارجوا منكم ان تعطوني فكره كمشروع تخرج في هذا المجال لو سمحتم وانا اكون ممتن اكم


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (30 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم مشكورين على هذا المقترح الجميل ......................... وانا عن نفسي المستفيد الاول لهذا المضوع المقترح الشيق .............من الله التوفيق يا اخواني الى الجميع


----------



## التمام (30 مايو 2006)

*الاستفسارات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نشكركم على كل ما تقدمونه من جديد من موضيع او افكار فيها خدمة للبشرية والمعرفة والتقدم نحو الامام :14: :67: 
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير وندعوا لكم الله ان يوفكم بما انتم مقدمون عليه داعين الله ان يوفقكم :13:


----------



## FRIGORISTE (8 يونيو 2006)

*ماء الديجفراج dégevrag*

السلام عليكم
ركبت العام الماضي مكيف سبليت سيستم و كل شئ مشئ علي ما يرام:15: لكن هدا العام ضهرت مشكلة المكيف لا يرمي ماء الديجفراج dégevrage يعني الماء المتجمد لمادا:4: !!!.....انا اشك في كمية الفريون انها نقصت .. هل من مرشد!!!:55: :3:


----------



## Mmervat (9 يونيو 2006)

*اخواتى الكرام ممكن هذا الاستفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواتى الكرام
لقد لاحظت خلال فترة وجودى الصغيره هنا فى منتدى التكييف والتبريد انه معظم المواضيع المطروحه وليس الكتب عن ماهو نظام التبريد والتكييف وكيف يعمل وماهو مكوناته. الحقيفه كل ده جميل ولكن وعذرا ان كنت مخطئه فى رأيى ولكن الهدف فى الاخر المصلحه العامة .
اعتقد انه مجال التبريد والتكييف اكبر من مجرد درجة حراره او نسبة الرطوبه او درجة نقاء فقط طبعا الكلام ده مهم جدا ولكن هناك ايضا انظمه تكييف مركزيه معقده جدا بالذات فى الاماكن الكبيره وايضا ذات الطابع الخاص مثل المستشفيات مثلا حيث لها متطلبات خاصة جدا ارجو التركيز عليها.
على سبيل المثال
Smoke management system
Building management system - BMS
Stair pressurization
Zone pressurization and Air Balance
Air Dryers-Dissecant units
Central Filtration Units
Steam Humidifiers
Dadicated outdoor air
على فكره انا مازلت اتعلم فى هذا الكلام لكن لاحظت وجوده بقوة فى مجالات التصميم وذلك الى من يهمه الامر
وعذرا مرة اخرى ان كان موجود هذا الكلام هنا ولم اصل اليه بعد فهذا تقصير منى
ولكم منى كل تحية وتقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع :14: 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (11 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز....(frigoriste)........من الممكن ان يكون نقص في غاز الفريون لكن الاحتمال الثاني ان يكون في تراكم الاوساخ في القطعه الداخليه او انسداد في الانابيب .........ولك مني التوفيق
.........اخوك سعدون الحكيم


----------



## orapi_1 (11 يونيو 2006)

اخواني واخواتي الافاضل في قسم التكييف
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
والله يااخواني الاعزاء / انا عندي بيت من دور واحد مكون من 6 غرف 4/4 متر ومبني من الحجر بسمك 50 سم 
المهم يااخواني عايز اعمل نظام تكييف مركزي وبدل الفريون ماء بارد وذلك بوضع فنطاس من البلاستيك في سطح البيت وعمل وحدة تبريد للماءوبعد ذلك أخذ الماء البارد بواسطة مواسير من البلاسيك للوحدات ال 6
والسؤال يااخواني الاعزاء
1) قوة الكمبروسور (يعني كام حصان ) كافي لتبريد الماء وخصوصا عندنا في اسوان درجة الحرارة 45درجة ويمكن اكثر
2) طريقة العزل سواء الفنطاس والمواسير
ملحوظة : لن اقوم بتشغيل الوحدات ال6 في نفس الوقت بل علي الاكثر وحدتين او ثلاثة
وربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## احمد نصر (11 يونيو 2006)

طريقة شحن مكيف غرفة نوع شباك


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (11 يونيو 2006)

قبل تنفيذ مشروعك هذا .. ننصحك أخي الكريم بتصفح صفحات القسم جيداً .. وعلى الاخص التبريد والتكييف من الالف الى الياء ..الموضوع المثبت ..
لتجد ماذا يضغط الضاغط !!!!!!!! قبل حصولك على الاستطاعة ..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (11 يونيو 2006)

احمد نصر قال:


> طريقة شحن مكيف غرفة نوع شباك


 
أخي الكريم .. ادخل الى الموضوع المثبت الارشيف .. وابحث عن الموضوع :
كيفية معالجة تسريب الفريون من جهاز التكييف وكيفية الشحن​لتجد ضالتك المنشودة .. مع التوفيق​


----------



## mr_a7mad100 (13 يونيو 2006)

_السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركته اخوكم فى الله احمد عادل من دسوق اريد معرفه عن الشحن بلفريون بلصور المسبقه حت اتمكن من مرجعته قبل الامتحان وجزكم الله خيرن واشكر كل الذين قامو على نشر هذا الموقع المميز فعلن مع التمنيات بلتوفيق وارجو الرد السريع وشكرن_


----------



## mr_a7mad100 (13 يونيو 2006)

_هل من فنى او مهندس اتشرف بتعرف عليه حت اتمكن من انا اساله عن اشياء ضروريه فى مجل الشحن بلفريون والتسريب وارجو انا ينظر الى الرسله الى انا متعطش الى العلم فعلن
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني طبقا" لقوانين المنتدي
ارجو من الله انا تصل الرسله الى المشرفين وينظرو فيه من نحيت الخدمه المجنيه ههههههههه وشكرن_


----------



## mr_a7mad100 (13 يونيو 2006)

:8: :3: اريد الرد فى اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## basak (13 يونيو 2006)

والله فكرة جيدة , بارك الله فيكم 
وانا احبّ هذا الموضوع وأريد تعلم و تقدم انشاء الله


----------



## mr_a7mad100 (14 يونيو 2006)

مازل الرد لم ياتى بعد :6:


----------



## basak (14 يونيو 2006)

يا اخي (mr-a7mad)
انت اسئل وانشاء الله المهندس الي عند جواب يرد,


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

1-كيف يتم تغير زيت الضاغط في تكييف السيارات وهل يتم تعبه الزيت من خط السحب وكم مقدر الزيت تقريبا
2- كم مقدر الضغط المنخفض عند تعبه مكيف السياره تقريبا
3- كيف يتم عمل تفريغ الضاغط السياره قبل تعبه الفريون من الهواء


الرجو من الاخوه الرد على الاستفسار الكم جزيل الشكر 

تنبيه هذا الاستفسار له ميقارب شهر بدون رد لا دري ليش
اخوكم المخالص المقصرفي المعلومات بسبب الضروف / بشار الشبيبي


----------



## حيدر حمزة (24 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز حياك الله وشكرا على شرحك المفصل
اردت ان اعرف اذا كان بالامكان شرح مفصل عن الجلر وتر وكيفيه عمله ونكيفيه التصميم لبنايه معينه او لفله واهم مفاصل العمل به وكذلم البكج وايهما افضل ارجو منك الشرح المفصل وكيفيه حساب سرعة الهواء ودرجة الحرارة عندما ينطلق الهواء من الفن كويا يونت وكذلك درجة حرارة الماء عندما يخرج من الجلر وتر وسرعته واي من القوانين نستعمل لللحسابات موضحا بالرسم جزاك الله الف الف خير
م.حيدر


----------



## التمام (26 يونيو 2006)

عندي سؤال ارجوا ان تجيبوني عليه 
ما الفرق بين الغاز والبخار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سؤال اخر 
ارجوا تزويدنا بمعلومات عن المزج في الهواء ( mixsing)

من خلال تطبيقات تكييف الهواء


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (7 يوليو 2006)

التمام قال:


> عندي سؤال ارجوا ان تجيبوني عليه
> ما الفرق بين الغاز والبخار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال اخر
> ...


----------



## احمد اسماعيل (7 يوليو 2006)

ممكن معرفة الضغوط سحب والدفع عند الفريون r22 r502


----------



## الحسن83 (10 يوليو 2006)

_بارك الله فيكم واحسن اليكم_


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (12 يوليو 2006)

اخي العزيز (mr_a7mad100)اي استفسار بخصوص الشحن انا في خدمتك اخوك سعدون الحكيم عنواني (sn_702006) ولك جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## سعدون الحكيم (12 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ......اخواني الاعزاء ان موضوع الاستفسارات مهم جدا في نظري وذلك ...لكشف ما يخفى من هذا العلم الجميل فقولي لكم هو .......موافققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققق


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (21 يوليو 2006)

*ممكن اطرح فكره*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا مهندس تكييف وتبريد وصيانه الاجهزه المنزليه وتكييف السيارات - مخازن تبريد - وكذلك في مجال تجميد الاسماك 

ونا والحمد الله الدي ورشه في هذه المجالات وشتغل في بعض الشركه 
الريد انا افيد القسم باي شي الني ليس لدي جهاز كمبيوتر الكي احمل او اطبع معلومات عن هذا القسم والكن بصفتي الدي الخبره الكافيه في هذا المجال الريد انا يستفيد من الاخوه واستفيد منهم 


يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني طبقا" لقوانين المنتدي
اخوكم المهندس بشار الشبيبي


الجو من الاخوه الذين يطرحون الاستفسارت انا يكتب الاستفسار بطريقه علميه واوضحه وشكرن


الريد انا اطرح بريدي الكتروني الكي اتحور مع من يريد مباشره عبر البريد الكتروني عن اي استفسار في اي موضوع من الموضيع الت اعمل فيه وهذا بعد الموفقه من الخوه المشرفين والاخت المشرفه وهذا عبره عن فكره


----------



## seya (29 يوليو 2006)

ياجماعة افيدونى هل يمكن تشغيل وحدتين تبريد اسبليت بضاغط واحد وماهى الاجزاء المطلوبة 
اخص سؤالى هذا الى السادة المشرفين ومهندسى التبريد وشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## weldit (29 يوليو 2006)

شكرا للجميع على ما اتحفونا به من معلومات غنية ومبسطة واخص بالشكر [glow="00ffcc"]المشرفة N.c[/glow] 

اسئلة:
ماهي طرق كشف التسرب؟
مالفرق بين ضاغط السيارة وضاغط التكييف المنزلي؟
ماهي انواع الفريون وماهي اوجه اختلاف ضواغطها عن بعضها البعض؟
لماذا عندما يسخن الضاغط تقل كفائته؟


تحياتي للجميع


----------



## شمدين (30 يوليو 2006)

تحية طيبة / لدينا قسم جديد للتكييف والتبريد في معهد في العراق واحتاج الى المساعدة في ان تدلوني على مواقع شركات يباع فيه اجهزة تدريبية للتبريد والتكييف.


----------



## seya (1 أغسطس 2006)

ياجماعة افيدونى افادكم الله هل يمكن تشغيل وحدتين تبريد اسبليت بضاغط واحد وماهى الاجزاء المطلوبة اخص سؤالى هذا الى السادة المشرفين ومهندسى التبريد وشكرا


----------



## sica_1 (3 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
هذه فكرة رائعه وتفيد الكثير من امثالي الذين ليس لهم خبره في التصفح


----------



## ابا الحارث (6 أغسطس 2006)

الاخت الفاضلة / N . C المشرفه في منتدى التبريد و التكييف الموقره
لقد وضعت موضوعي هذا للحصول على معلومة توصلني الى صانع او بائع لصانعة ثلج مبشور بقدرة انتاجية عشر طن في اليوم على الاقل ولم اتلقى سوى ردك بان الموضوع مكرر.
اختي الفاضلة نامل منك افادتنا ولك الاجر و الثواب انشاء الله .


----------



## seya (8 أغسطس 2006)

ياجماعة الموضوع مهم جدا 
هل يمكن تشغيل وحدتين تبريد اسبليت بضاغط واحد


----------



## mansr (10 أغسطس 2006)

الســـــــــــلام عليــــــــــــــكم.........
هــل تــــــــوجد أجهزة تكـــــــــــــيف ألمــــــــــــانية........؟


----------



## على الغول (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مشترك جديد اريد بعض مقترحات بحوث فى مجال التبريد والتكييف (باكالوريس,ماستر,دكتوره)
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مصطفى عبد الرحمن (12 أغسطس 2006)

*الكباس يعمل لو فصلت طرف الكمان*

الكباس اذا فصلن منهو طرف الكهرباء هل يوجد كهربا على الملفات ويكون موجود الرنج والستر السلام


----------



## علاء الغفير (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا سعيد جدا بالتواجد معكم ونرجو منكم ارسال بعض كاتلوجات فى الاتشيلارات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاء الغفير (12 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبة لرسالةseya يمكن تركيب اكتر من وحدة داخلية بوحدة تكثيف واجدة على حسب السعة


----------



## seya (13 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزى م علاء الغفير
اشكرك على اهتمامك والرد على موضوعى واسألك
لدى وحدتين اسبلت بسعة[ 12الف وحدة] ووحده خارجية بسعة [24الف وحده] هل يمكن التحكم كلا على حده فى حجم التبريد وفصل كل واحده على ان تعمل كل واحده بتحكمها الخاص بها وماهى الادوات المطلوبة


----------



## amir_azab2000 (15 أغسطس 2006)

كنت أود الاستفسار عن:
Method of controlling compressor speed in Variable Speed 
Refrigerator
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aasts (16 أغسطس 2006)

*وانا عندي سؤال*

انا عندي البيت كله مكيفات من نوع سبلت جداري كاسيت اواجه مشكلة انه يكون شغال زي الحلاوه والغرفه بارده زي الثلج مادري الا يكون انطفاء المكيف ولما اعيد تشغيله يصير يطلع هواء عدي غير بارد لمدة خمس دقائق ثم ينطفي مع وميض سريع لكل الانوار .

تتوقعون يا ساده يا مهندسينا من ايش هذي المشكله ؟:81: ممكن يكون الكنبرسر احترق ؟:80:


----------



## ramy_1200 (19 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو السيد المهندس احمد عفيفى ان يعطى لنا الاجابه على بعض الاسئله الخاصه بواحدات مناوله الهواء من نوع petra موديل st 138 - 45 ولك خالص شكرى


----------



## ZIZO1 (25 أغسطس 2006)

*حساسات الملفات*

إخواني الأعزاء
هل لديكم أي معلومة عن الحساسات التي تركب على ملفات التبخير و التكثيف و أنواعها
أرجو الإفادة و شكرا


----------



## محمد سيد فايد (27 أغسطس 2006)

سؤال كيف يتم حساب الكبلري


----------



## mansr (28 أغسطس 2006)

الســــــــــــــــــلام عليـــــكم.......
الأخــــــــــــــــــــــــوة الكرام
هــل تـــوجد أجهــزة تكيـــف مصنــوعة فــي ألمـــانيا .....؟
Air Condition made in Germany


----------



## aminabdulhady (28 أغسطس 2006)

نداء و استفسار بحاجة لاجابة من الزملاء متخصصي التبريد و التكييف
كنت قرأت عن ثلاجة اخترعها شخص هندي تعمل بغير كهرباء ولا وقود وكانت الثلاجة هي بناء فخاري على الطريقة القديمة لتبريد المياه في الاواني الفخارية ، و هي تحتفظ بالمواد الغذائية لمدة طويلة ، والحقيقة أن الكثير من القرى و الحقول و المزارع والحدائق بحاجة الى مثل هذه الثلاجة متعددة الاغراض ، فهل يمكن للمتخصصين منا اعادة هيكلة هذه الفكرة القديمة واعادة تطويرها لتناسب عصرنا الحديث ؟
م/أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## mr.valentinoo (29 أغسطس 2006)

لو سمحت يا باش مهندس انا طالب فى التبريد والتكييف طالب فى التدريب المهنى بس المدرسة مش بتفهمنى حاجة بس انا بحب المهنة ومش لاقى ورش تبريد ولا تكييق اشتغل فيها ممكن تسعدنى 
اتكلم معاك يا باش مهندس
------------------------------------------------
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني طبقاً لقوانين المنتدي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 أغسطس 2006)

mr.valentinoo قال:


> لو سمحت يا باش مهندس انا طالب فى التبريد والتكييف طالب فى التدريب المهنى بس المدرسة مش بتفهمنى حاجة بس انا بحب المهنة ومش لاقى ورش تبريد ولا تكييق اشتغل فيها ممكن تسعدنى
> اتكلم معاك يا باش مهندس
> ------------------------------------------------
> يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني طبقاً لقوانين المنتدي


 

تحت امرك في اي سؤال :12: 
وشرفتنا في الملتقي 

محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## Bioengineer (31 أغسطس 2006)

*سؤال*

*
أشكر مشرفي وأعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع.

لقد تصفحت اغلب المواضيع واستفدت كثيرا..

انا مهندس أجهزة طبية ولست مهندس تكييف..

لذا اعذروني لو كان السؤال غبيا!!..

ولكن حبا في المعرفة اسأل السؤال التالي:

لماذا يستخدم غاز الفريون في التبريد ماهي خصائصه؟؟*

_وتقبلو خالص تحياتي,,,,,_


----------



## ibrahim (8 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير يا أستاذي العزيز و لكن لدي سؤال و هو هل هناك آلة تخرج بخار بكثافة ( رطوبة )
وإذا كان هناك ما هي فكرة عملها و المواد الداخلة في صنعها 
و إذا كان لديك كتب أو مواقع حول الموضوع فأتمنى ان تفيدني فية 
و دمنا طلاب للعلم و المعرفة


----------



## محمد حسن عمران (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك اللهم جميعا اخواني القائمين على هذا الصرح القيم والشامخ 
لقد استفدت جدا من هذا الموضوع 
ولكن سؤالي :
لماذا عند توقف مروحة التبريد على الضاغط (com ) في ثلاجات التبريد للحوم تضعف عملية التبريد وتفقد البروده


----------



## جادو (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرحبا بك ياخى محمد حسن عمران ردا على سؤالك
مروحة تبريد الضاغط تقوم بتبريد جسم الضاغط الخارجى والذى تكون درجة حرارنةى عالية جدا نتيجة احتكاك الاجزاء الداخلية والتى يقوم بتبريدها زيت الضاغط وبالتالى تزيد كفاءة التبريد
فالمروحة تقوم بتبريد الزيت والذى بمسولبيتة يقوم بتبريد الاجزاء المحتاكة وغرفة الطرد وبالتالى زيادة الكفاء فى زيادة تبريد الضاغط فتوجد عدة طرق لتبريد الضاغط من من يبرد بالمتاء ومنها من يبرد بتمرير ساءل فريون ذودرجة حرارة منخفضة وضغط منخفض والقادم من ملف تبريد ابتداءى عفوا الموةاضيع فتحة بعضها حتى لا اطيل عليك شكرا لحن قراءتك


----------



## جادو (17 سبتمبر 2006)

عزيزىخالد حمودة ياقوم بكتابة ما تريدة منى ولكن سامحى فى التاخيير وجزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## محمود محمد مقابله (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا الطالب محمود المقابله طالب اتدرب في قسم التكيف والتبريد واحتاج الى المساعده لااتمكن 
من بناء خلفيه كامله عن التكيف والتبريد .
وهناك موضوع غير مطروح وهوه موضوع الدائره الكهربائيه للمكيف اي طريقه شبك المكيف
وتفضلوا فائق التقدير والاحترام 

محمود مقابله .


----------



## محمود محمد مقابله (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*asad_asad_02**************

<P><P>السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته</P></P>
<P><P>انا ابحث عن موضوع شبك الضاغط بالكهرباء ضاغط 1 فاز من 220v - 240v ولكم جزيل الشكر</P></P>


----------



## محمود محمد مقابله (22 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اتقدم الى اداره المنتدى بطلب مساعدتي لااتمكن من الحصول على موضوع تقديم مخطط شبك الضاغط بالكهرباء 
وتفظلوا فائق التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## جادو (27 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز محمد محمود
الى فهمتة من سؤالك انك عايز تعرف الدايرة الكهربية لكن لجهاز اية عامة الاول نذكر مكوناتها 
1}ملفات تقويم :وهى تقوم بعمل تيار البدء والذى تساعد عن طريقة ببدء دوران الضاغط حيث
يكون التيار البدء 6 اضعاف التيار العادى وهى تشغل 1/3 ملفات الضاغط 
وتخرج من الداءرة فى الوحدات الصغيرة بينما يستمر وجودها فى الوحدات 
الكبيرة ويوضعى قبلها مكثف تشغيل

2}ملفات التشغيل: وتشغل 2/3 من ملفات الضاغط وهى التى تقوم بالدوران للضاغط بعد بلوغة 75% من سرعة القصوى اى بعد انتهاء عمل ملفات التقويم

3}قاطع الوقاية من الضغط العالى:ويسمى بالوفر لود وهوة يقوم بفصل التيار الكهربى عن الضاغط عند زيادة الحمل او التيار او درجة الحرارة لذلك فهو يوصل بالتوالى فى الداءرة الكهربية

4}ريلاى تيار:وهو يقوم بتوصيل ملفاتالتقويم بالكهرباء فى بدء التشغيل ثم يقوم باخراجها بعد وصول المحرك 75% من سرعة القصوى 

ويوجد اتلعديد من الاجزاء الكهربيه حسب نوع الجهاز والقدرة الكهربية لة


----------



## محمد العريان (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة واتمنا لكم التوفيق الداءم انشاء اللة


----------



## محمد العريان (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة واتمنى التوفيق من عند اللة


----------



## ahmedmechano (5 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
ارجو المساعدة على السؤال التالي: ما الفرق بين الpackage unit و الchiller unitولكم وافر الشكر


----------



## eslam_r_1988 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

انا اسلام اريد شرح عن المكيفات بالتحديد ويكون مفسر عن كل نوع


----------



## ossama0102 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ياشباب اشكركم على معلوماتكم المفيدة و لكن عندى فكرة قمت بتنفيذها فى اكثر من منزل فى احدى الدول العربية و هى اننى قمت بتكييف فيلا مساحتها 600 م مربع على طابقين بجهازين تكييف كل منهم 3 طن لكل طابق وفكرتى جاءت من منطلق توفير الكهرباء و توفير سعر الاجهزة المقدرة للفيلا و هى ثلاثون طن خصوصا ان كل الشركات فى هذه الدولة و غيرها من الدول العربية سعر استهلاك الكهرباء عالى جدا و ايضا سعر الاجهزة و لكن كيف تمت عملية تكيف الهواء للفيلا كاملة ب 6 طن فقط تخيلوا


----------



## ossama0102 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

لقد قمت بحساب اكبر مساحة مستلقة بالفيلا و وجدتها تحتاج الى 3 طن فقمت باقناع العميل اننى سوف اقوم بعملية تبريد الهواء بجهازين فقط كل جهاز منهم 3 طن ، جهاز للطابق العلوى و جهاز للطابق السفلى و هى اننى قمت باحضار جهازين دكت اسبليت و قمت بامداد شبكة من مجارى الهواء للغرف باعلى و اسفل و قمت بربطهم ببعض ووضعت vcd لكل غرفة او مساحة اريد تبريد الهواء بها تساوى الثلاثة اطنان و هذه الدامبرز كلها يتم التحكم فيها بموتور كهربى كلا على حدة بواسطة قواطع منفصلة و هى انه كلما ارد العميل الجلوس فى غرفة ما او مكان ما بالفيلا يقوم بتتشغيل الدامبر المخصص لها و يغلق الاخر ولا اطول عليكم لان الفكرة لها شرح طويل جدا و قد قمت بتنفيذها بنفسى مع اثنين من الفنيين لدى بكل المراحل التى تتضمنها هذه العملية من تصميم الدكت و صناعته بيدى و التركيب و اعمال الكنترول و التوصيل الكهربى رغم اننى كنت مديرا لفريق عمل مكون من 45 فنى من مختلف الجنسيات وتمت الفكرة بنجاح وحزت على رضا العميل و كل من يعرفهم و لكن بالطبع لم احوز على رضا صاحب الشركة لاننى لم ابيع له اجهزة تساوى 30 طن بل اكتفيت بجهازين 6 طن وان مرتبى العالى لازم اجيب زيه 10 مرات علشان يرضا عنى و لكنى بالطبع قدمت استقالتى و رجعت بلدى احسن . انا عايز اقول انه يا ساده ان المهندس لازم يكون بيشتغل بنفسه فى كل شىء علشان يكون شخص يحترمه الفنيين الذى يقودهم و يكبروش عليه لانه عنده العلم و القدرة على العمل مثلهم تماما و ثانيا يكون عنده ضمير لان الله اعطاه علم يفيد به الناس ويفيد بعلمه القادر و الغير قادر و ما يكون مجرد لسان بدون عقل ولا ضمير ( وفقكم الله لما هو خير للبشرية يا علماء الهندسة)


----------



## waleedrom (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والله الموفق و المستعان ويارب توضح لنل بطريقة مبوسطة عن دوئر التكيفات الاسبيلت السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## مهندس احمد المولى (16 نوفمبر 2006)

يتكون منظومة سبلت من جزئين منفصلين جزء داخلي وجزء خارجي حيث ان جزء داخلي يتضمن المبخر ومحسسة .اما جزء خارجي يتضمن المكثف وضاغط وصمام التمدد. وتكون بسعة 1طن الى حد 2.5طن وان اكثر من ذالك مثلا 3طن واكثر تكون على شكل عمودي . واصبحت افضل من window type وذلك بسب المنظر والضجيج


----------



## علي عيدان (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن كيفية نصب وعمل الدكتات في التكييف المركزي مع التقدير


----------



## على العريف (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاء الله كل خير


----------



## عاطف جمال (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *[/quote][/quote]


----------



## minajim (29 نوفمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## م . لؤي (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*سؤال*

ماذا يعني وجود طبقة جليد رقيقة على خط السحب لضاغط الثلاجة؟


----------



## السيد صابر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

يعني زيادة كميه الفريون ورجوعه علي هيئه سائل للضاغط وهذا يؤدي الي تلفه خلال فارة بسيطه
شكرا***في رعايه الله**السيد صابر


----------



## osamamatar (20 ديسمبر 2006)

يعني زيادة في شحنة الفريون


----------



## زياد تبريد (20 ديسمبر 2006)

يعنى زيادة فى شحنة الفريون اووجود الاجواء الباردة مع توقف الثرموستاتعن العمل


----------



## HUSSEINADIL (22 ديسمبر 2006)

_عايز جميع العدد المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد مع الرسم المبسط وشرح كل وحدة منهم لو سمحت ومشكور جدا على هذا العطاء المستمر_


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*اوافق اوافق اوافق*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم

بالفعل اختى الكريمة NC انا ارى ان المنتدى يحتاج الى تنظيم من جديد لانة غالبية المواضيع المطروحة اسئلة واستفسارات الرجو عمل قسم خاص للاستشارات ليقوم اعضاء المنتدى ذوى الخبرة بالرد على الاسئلة المطروحة فيية 

ويكون ساحة المنتدى مخصصة للمواضيع المعدة بشكل جيد 
يوجد لدى فكرة بسيطة 
هى ان نقوم بعمل جزء من المنتدى مثل الجزء الموجود بة المواضيع المثبتة وتخصيصة للاستشارات والاستفسارات ارى انها فكرة جيدة وحل جميل لتنظيم واعادة هيكلة المنتدى وشكرا

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنة وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى الة وصحبة وسلم


​


----------



## احمد نصار (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ممكن اتعرف على الثلاجة النو فروست

وشكرا


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا احب اشترك في هذا القسم الذي ان شاء الله سوف يكون عونا لكل مهندسين التبريد والتكييف ولذالك اود ان اقترح ان نبدأ بتبادل المعلومات وطرح كافه المشاكل التي من الممكن ان تواجهه أي مهندس والمناقشه في سبل حلها ان شاء الله .
*


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوانى الاعزاء 

يوجد كتب اصدرتها جمعية اشرى بالقاهرة 
عبارة عن ثلاثة كتب (كود1 و كود2 وكود3 )
ارجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على نسخة من هذة الكتب 
خاصة وانها باللغة العربية 
مع خالص تحياتى لكم جميعا​


----------



## hamaj_1967 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*Thermostat*

اود لو اعرف اين يوضع ال thermostate في نظام ال DSU duct split unit


----------



## ezeldin (2 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فىميزان حسناتكم:ـــ ولدى سؤال الى خبراء التكييف،..عدد كبيرمن أجهزة تكييف معلق بالكامل خارجيا مكثفه لأسفل يبعدعن الأرض نصف متر،ضغوط التشغيل (60/350)psiيفصل أكثرمن مرة يوميا على ضغط(380)psiطوال فترة الصيف بالرغم من الصيانة والغسيل يوميافهل من علاج أتعديل بسيط ليصبح ضغط الطرد مقبول(260ـــ 300)psi؟وهل توجد علاقة بين ملفات المكثف والمبخر(قطر المواسيروطولها)؟وهل هناك علاقة بين ضغوط التشغيل وقدرة الضاغط؟ولكم جزيل الشكرعلىما تقدمونه من جهد.


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (3 يناير 2007)

مشكورين جميعا على هذا المجهود الرائع وكفانى فخرا وعزا ان
ما جمعا الا الحب لعمل الخير ومساعدة الاخرين


----------



## hamaj_1967 (4 يناير 2007)

*لحد الأن*

الى الان لم يفيدني احد عن اماكن وضع الثيرموستات لنظام الدكت


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (4 يناير 2007)

هلا وغلا اخوي الكريم .... المكان المناسب لوضع الثيرموستات هو ابعد مكان عن فتحة الهواء االراجع وبارتفاع متر ونص تقريبا (مكان النظر)


----------



## م . لؤي (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (5 يناير 2007)

*اضافة بسيطة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اهلا بك اخي الفاضل م.لؤي في ملتقي المهندسين العرب وخاصة قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء المتميز دائما" بمشرفية واعضاءة

اشكر اخي الفاضل السيد صابر , osamamatar , زياد تبريد 
علي الاجابة فعلا اجابة صح .

ولاكن عندي اضافاة , اخي الفاضل مهندس لؤي نلاحظ دائما" اخي الفضل في فصل الشتاء علي وحدات التبريد الذي نراها يوميا" مثل ثلاجات العرض في السوبر مركت او ثلاجة الببسي , فمثلا نلاحظ في الشتاء عند انخفاض درجة حرارة الجو نلاحظ تكون ثلج علي خط ماسورة الراجع او خط السحب قبل الضاغط . فهاذا امر طبيعي اخي الفاضل ولا تقلق منة 

فعند تحسن الجو نلاحظ عدم وجود اي ثلاج علي خط السحب وهو اكبر دليل علي ذالك .

هذا والله اعلي واعلم
اخوكم محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## م . لؤي (5 يناير 2007)

بالتاكيد سيكون هذا القسم رائعا لاته يسهل عملة طرح الاسئلة والاجابة عليها مما يخدم الفائدة العامة


----------



## محمد اش اش (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد الحصول على برنامج Hvac Calculation
ارجو الرد
اخيكم من مصر


----------



## محمد اش اش (6 يناير 2007)

يا جماعه عاوز برنامجhvac Calculation
يا رب حد يرد


----------



## محمد ابو دنيا (7 يناير 2007)

*ارجو الرد من الساده الاعضاء*

عندى غساله اتوماتك ماركه فاجور16 برنامج واريد الدائره الكهربائيه الخاصه بالتيمر والتوصيلات والكبارى ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## eng_hany003 (9 يناير 2007)

أشكركم على المعلومات الجيدة ولكن لى تحفظ أرجو مناقشة الموضوعات بصورة اكثر دقة وخاصة ان كل الزائرين متخصصين


----------



## hady haggag (10 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاسلام عليكوم ورحمه الله وبركاته اولا نشكرا كل من سهم فى هذا المجال ولى استفسار اريد شرح دارته التبريد باانضغاض وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (12 يناير 2007)

بصراحه عندي سؤال محيرني لان عملي بعيد عن هذا المجال 
سؤالي هو هل مهندس التكييف هو الذي يحدد المسافات المطلوبه عند تصميم التبريد المركزي ام مهندس المدني يكون عنده المام في ذلك
وعندي رأي على القسم الخاص عن الاستفسارات برأي لا يوجد داعي لعمل قسم خاص لان كل قسم هندسي يحتوي على موضوع مثبت يكون عنوانه انت تسأل ونحن نجيب يكون افضل وهذا رأيي واشكركم


----------



## السيد صابر (12 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اخي المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح ولاكني عند اجابتي علي سؤال الاخ الكريم لؤي كنت اظن ان مع تكون الثلج علي خط الراجع انخفاض التبريد داخل الثلاجه ليس العكس**
الاخ المهندس مصطفي عبد الجبار اظن انه يجب التعاون بين مهندس التبريد ومهندس المعماري والنقاش حول هذة النقطه**شكرا**في رعايه الله***السيد صابر


----------



## احمد نصار (13 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكوا ورحمة الله وبركا ته


اريد ان اعرف الا عطال الصيانة للتكييف الا سبلت والشباك


----------



## waleed_84 (13 يناير 2007)

waleed_84
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كنت عاوز استفسر عن الكولدير الى من النوع الى بيتملى بالمياه المعدنيه
من حيث الدائره الميكانيكيه والكهربيه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shhror2002 (30 يناير 2007)

الى الاخت الفاضلة Eng / N.C هناك بعض الاسئلة المراد منكى مشكورة توضيحها 
1) ما هى المنظومة الثرموديناميكيه ؟ 
2) ماهي تطبيقات القانون الاول للديناميكا الحرارية على الننظومه المفتوحة والمغلقة ؟ 


الاسئله مطروحة من اخيك الضغير 
توقيع : مم من يحبون هذا المجال





ولكي جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ضاوي (30 يناير 2007)

كلك تكميل بس ماتكلمت عن cheiller


----------



## أحمد باشا تك (31 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم أنا مهندس كهرباء وأحتاج الى كتب فى مجال التبريد والتكيف وجزاكم الله عنى خيراً وهذا بريدى الإلكترونى
eng_ahmed555***********


----------



## thunder204 (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله علي هذا المجهود. بالنسبه لموضيع تنظيف مجاري الهواء يوجد في جمهورية مصر العربيه شركه و انا اعمل بها تسمى ProService في مدينة نصر خلف النادي الاهلي ولها خبره في هذا المجال


----------



## omar1 (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكر جميع القا ئمين علي هذا المنتدي 

اخوكم في الله omar1 حرفي في التكيف والتبريد والتكييف 

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ظاظاظاظ (4 مارس 2007)

ياريت يكون الرد سريع ويكون مستوفى كل شىء وشكرا على هذه الخدمه


----------



## suha (4 أبريل 2007)

please help me in the calculation of expansion tank size for chiller and for boiler and also in the calculation for cold water pumps chiller pumps for primary and secondary and circulating pumps with thanks for you. Also i need software catalogs for HVAC parts from tane, york, or carrier


----------



## مصطفى خميس محمد (8 مايو 2007)

الاخوة المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
انا اعمل فنى تبريد فى ثلاجة لتخزين البطاطس مكونة من 7 غرف او كما تسميها عنابر
السعة التخزينية لكل غرفة 1000 طن منها 2عنبر بنظام تبريد كويلات هواء و5 عنابر بنظام كويلات ماء بالنسبة لكويلات الهواء هى من نوع فيرجا بون والضواغط من نوع كوبلاند 25حصان على كل كمبروسر 2كويل قدرة كل كويل 10حصان
المشكلة أنة أثناء عمل الصيانة الدورية وجدت ان فية بعض الاكسبنشنات لاتعمل او فى وضع غلق دائم ولاتتأثر بالسحب عن طريق الثرمو اكسبنشن او البالب كما نسمية مع ان درجة العنبر مرتفعة يعنى على ما اعرف ان المفروض ان الاكسبنشن يكون فى وضع فتح عن طريق الثرمو اكسبنشن وليس غلق المهم وبعد محاولات كثيرة قمت بتغير الابرة الداخلية والثرمواكسبنشن ايضا وهما من نوع دانفوس ولم يتغير اى شى الوضع كما هو وانا فى حيرة والى الان لم استطيع معرفة السبب مع العلم ان كفائة الضاغط معتدلة 
والضغط العالى يكون 250psi
والضغط المنخفض يكون40psi
والفريون المستخدم R22
ودرجة التبريد لا قل عن 10مؤية 
ارجو منكم الافادة فى هذة المشكلة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## omar1 (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوكم omar1
اشكر المنتدي علي هذه المعلومات الطيبة 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## روث (31 مايو 2007)

فكرة جيدة بالتوفيق


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (31 مايو 2007)

Yes It Is Quite Interesting Idea


----------



## مطلق الخيرات (5 يونيو 2007)

الصراحه ان مجهود المنتدى جبار والله يوفقكم والى الامام وما اعتقد اني راح اقدر اردلكم جمايلكم


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (8 يوليو 2007)

مصطفى خميس محمد قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
> انا اعمل فنى تبريد فى ثلاجة لتخزين البطاطس مكونة من 7 غرف او كما تسميها عنابر
> السعة التخزينية لكل غرفة 1000 طن منها 2عنبر بنظام تبريد كويلات هواء و5 عنابر بنظام كويلات ماء بالنسبة لكويلات الهواء هى من نوع فيرجا بون والضواغط من نوع كوبلاند 25حصان على كل كمبروسر 2كويل قدرة كل كويل 10حصان
> المشكلة أنة أثناء عمل الصيانة الدورية وجدت ان فية بعض الاكسبنشنات لاتعمل او فى وضع غلق دائم ولاتتأثر بالسحب عن طريق الثرمو اكسبنشن او البالب كما نسمية مع ان درجة العنبر مرتفعة يعنى على ما اعرف ان المفروض ان الاكسبنشن يكون فى وضع فتح عن طريق الثرمو اكسبنشن وليس غلق المهم وبعد محاولات كثيرة قمت بتغير الابرة الداخلية والثرمواكسبنشن ايضا وهما من نوع دانفوس ولم يتغير اى شى الوضع كما هو وانا فى حيرة والى الان لم استطيع معرفة السبب مع العلم ان كفائة الضاغط معتدلة
> ...



من الممكن ان تأثير الرطوبه اثر علي عمل البلف إذا كانت كميه الرطوبه التي يحتويها مركب التبريد الموجود بالدائره تزيد عن مقدارها الحرج عند هذه الدرجه تتمدد بشكل باورات ثلجيه عند نقطه التمدد . حيث يسبب سددا كاملا بفونيه البلف وتعمل علي زرجنه حركه ابرته
كيف تحدد انه قد حدث تجمد للرطوبه داخل الفونيه:
1- لا يصي مركب التبريد الي المبخر 
2- تكون فروست جزئي, ضغط السحب يكون منخفض بشكل غير عادي (سائل التبريد غير كافي)
3- سائل تبريد زياده الي المبخر ( يتكون فروست حتي الضاغط ضغط السحب اعلي من العادي)
3- او


----------



## نجوه (9 يوليو 2007)

نشكرك يا اختنا العزيزه على هده الفكره الجيده والتي من خلالها سوف نختصر الوقت والجهد وعناء البحث عن اي موضوع بين اقسام المنتدى وثناياه ولكن حبدا لو لم يغلق الموضوع حتي يستفاد منه للاعضاء الجدد. وشكرا.


----------



## khaled_81 (10 يوليو 2007)

اخي العزيز نريد معلومات على تصميم منظومة تكييف لمستشفى مرضى الايدز من حيث الهواء النقى ومعدل التدفق وغيره من المعلومات افيدونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (25 يوليو 2007)

في الحقيقة أصبح لي عضو في هذا الموقع أكثر من شهرين وأمضي ساعات طويلة وبلغت فاتورة الهاتف مبلغا كبير دون تحقيق الفائدة المرجوة فلماذا لانفعل هذا الموقع الجميل ونجعله صدقة جارية لكل من يبحث عن موضوع يهمه .
ومن هذا اقترح على زملائي المهندسين والفنيين العاملين بشكل مباشر مع التكييف أن يتم طرح مسألة أو مشروع ونبدأ جميعا بمناقشة الحل بالتفصيل الممل ويفضل أن تكون المناقشة في أوقات محددة يعلن عنها المشرف تحديد اليوم والساعة.:1: 
دعونا ننطلق 
دعونا نستفيد من وقتنا
لاتبخلو بمعلوماتكم القيمة
العالم كلهم سبقونا( كان يطلق علينا اسم الدول النامية, أما الآن أصبح يطلق علينا اسم الدول النايــمة)
من رأيكم من رايي.....0
هذه دعوة محبة وأخوة للجميع فلنبدأ من الآن0
وغدا انشاء الله سأعطيكم مشروع تبريد للمناقشة ونقترح الحلول.......
:1::1::1:


----------



## م.سليمان الخميسي (29 يوليو 2007)

أختي الغالية المشرفة ....

انا ليس تخصصي في التبريد والتكيف ...

ولكن من باب المعرفة أود أن أعرف ....

هل فريون مكيفات الشابييك يخلص أو بمعني يبقى لفترة محدوده ثم يجب اعادة تعبئنه ... في حالة عدم وجود تهريب ؟؟ وكم هي الفترة حتى يتم اعادة التعبئه؟؟

أخوك : م. سليمان الخميسي


----------



## جروح في قلب ميت (31 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم والله موضوعك شيق ومفيد كثيراً بالنسبه للي مثلنا انا مهندس مبتدء في التكييف والتبريد واتمنى لو تساعدني في معرفه كيف الاقي كتب في اساسيات التبريد
والتكييف شاكرين تعاونكم معنا


----------



## دونتاي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

ماهو المكان الافضل لوضع الchiller على سطح المبنى ام اسفله ولماذا؟


----------



## ضيف خالد (5 يوليو 2008)

أولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته. أرجو أن تفيدني أخي الكريم ببعض المواضيع المفصلة عن المكيف المركزي لأنني مقبل على إاقاء مذكرة تخرج لنيل شهادة تقني سامي في التبريد الصناعي والتكييف إن شاء الله. وأحتاج إلى مساعدة كبيرة من فضلك.


----------



## LaMaDa basha (14 يوليو 2008)

ما هى النسب المسموحه لوجود moisture فى الزيت الخاص بالتبريد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 يوليو 2008)

انا عندى فى البيت تكييفين york من 10 سنوات 

كنت عايز اعرف كل قد اية المفروض اعيد شحن الفريون؟

و كيف الثلاجة بيفضل فيها لفريون طول العمر و لا يحتاج لاعادة الشحن؟؟؟


----------



## وائل النمرالمصرى (31 أغسطس 2008)

كان الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون أخيه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوإيلاف (20 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني السلام عليكم : ارجو منكم ان تزودوني بالمعادلات الخاصة لحساب الحمل التبريدي (المحسوس والكامن) حيث انني املك برنامج حساب الاحمال لكنني قد مارست اختصاص غير اختصاصي واريد العودة اليه بعد مساعدتكم لي اريد ان اعمل بالطريقة التقليدية مع المخططات والجداول مع خالص تقديري.


----------



## ابوإيلاف (20 نوفمبر 2008)

احب ان اشكر كل اخواني في النتدى والسلام عليكم


----------



## ابوإيلاف (20 نوفمبر 2008)

احب ان اشكر كل اخواني في المنتدى والسلام عليكم


----------



## وليد الدوري (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز عز الدين (على ما اظن) قمبوضع غطاء مناسب يقي المكثف من اشعه الشمس المباشره وعلى بعد 40 سم على شرط ان لا يعيق هواء التكثيف الخارج والداخل وتاكد من ان( الفينز للمكثف غير متضرره )


----------



## وليد الدوري (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز عز الدين قم بوضع غطاء من الكارتون يقي المكثف من اشعه الشمس المباشره بشرط ان لا يعيق دخول وخروج هواء التكثيف وتاكد من عداله الفينز للمكثف ومن انها غير متضرره


----------



## mechengshadi (9 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الله يعطيكون العافية يا شباب بس بودي إسأل في شي برنامج لحساب حمل التكييف لشي شركة معروفة والسبب إني على مشروع تكييف مركزي لمشفى وأحتاج مساعدتكم وتقبلوا الشكر


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (10 مايو 2009)

اقتراح رائع وانشاء الله نتعاون على جعل هذا القسم متميز دائما


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## osamany2009 (16 يونيو 2009)

اخواني العرب انا محتاج جدا كل طرق صيانة المكيفات والثلاجات لتؤهلني للعمل بمصنع قوي لاني امل بالسعودية واحتاج للعمل بمجال دراستي حيث انني لا اعمل بمجالي وذلك لظروف خاصة واكون شاكرا لو ساعدتموني


----------



## osamany2009 (16 يونيو 2009)

اخواني العرب انا محتاج جدا كل طرق صيانة المكيفات والثلاجات لتؤهلني للعمل بمصنع قوي لاني امل بالسعودية واحتاج للعمل بمجال دراستي حيث انني لا اعمل بمجالي وذلك لظروف خاصة واكون شاكرا لو ساعدتموني


----------



## المهندسهEEE (14 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختي الكريمه جزيت افضل الجزاء وبارك الله بك لطرحك الموضوع وشرحك وبذلك المجهود الرائع
ولكن لي سؤال هو ان اختصاصي كهرباء ولكن للاسف الشديد ان المكان الذي ادرس به فقط لكسب المال يعني اسمها جامعه ولكن لا نجد شيئا نفهمه فيها وقررت ان ادرس واتعلم من هذا المنتدى الرائع ...
سؤالي اذا اردت ان اتدرب في مجال التكييف هل معنى هذا انني ساركب المكيفات داخل المنازل والاماكن العامه ام انني فقط احسب مساحات المنازل وفي اي جهة اريد وضع المكيف ام كما تفضلتي بشرحك
واعذريني لسؤالي لكني كما قلت لك انني اسمي ادرس كهرباء لكن لا افقه شيئا؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان79 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا علي هذه المشاركات الطيبه الت أفادتنا كثيرا
وبارك الله فيكم وذادكم علما نافعا
وباستاذنكم ياساداتنا الكرام في مساعدتي في برامج لحساب الاحمال الحراريه وحساب حجم الدكتات . 
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## اسلام عمار (24 سبتمبر 2009)

اريدان اعرف كيف يتم تصميم الدكت للتكيف مع اختيار السرعة


----------



## iraqi2999 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم توجد لدي مشكلة جهاز التكييف من نوع سبليت يونت عند نغير الحالة من النبريد للتكيف لاتعمل الوحدة الداخلية وفي حالة التبريد نعمل الوحدة الداخلية بدون تبريد فما هو السبب


----------



## اللص المحترم (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أخوتي في الله انا مطلوب مني معلومات عن طرق تركيب وحدة التبريد المائي للتشيلرات

فأرجو منكم المساعدة ولكم مني خاص الشكر


----------



## وليد الدوري (18 أبريل 2010)

احتمال عدك مشكلة في ربط الاسلاك بين القطعتين خصوصا مع ال 3 وي فالف او عندك عطل في الكارت الالكتروني


----------



## وليد الدوري (18 أبريل 2010)

وشكرا


----------



## اشرف البسيونى (18 مايو 2010)

ارفع الضغط المنخفض الى 70 ولو فيه اى استفسار ده رقمى 0102505394 مهندس ماهر


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (19 مايو 2010)

اوافق بشرط اذا كان الاستفسار فى غير صلب الموضوع أما اذا كان فى صلب الموضوع فينبغى ان لا يفصل حتى تعم الفائدة وهذا يجذب انتباه القارئ ولا يشتته واخيرا مشكورة تقوى الله


----------



## تكيف (20 يونيو 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_

_لو سمحتو يا اعضاء الملتقى الكريم عندي استفسار بسيط في التكيف والتبريد ._

 ما هي مميزات وعيوب مبخرات ذات تغذية زائدة ولماذا سمي بهذا الأسم ؟

_وتقبلو تحياتي وشكراً ..


_


----------



## naiemelmansie (28 يوليو 2010)

seya قال:


> ياجماعة الموضوع مهم جدا
> هل يمكن تشغيل وحدتين تبريد اسبليت بضاغط واحد


 السلام عليكم / نعم -- والوحدتين الفان كويل كل واحده 1.5 حصان تعمل على ضاغط 3 حصان وشكرا aiemelmansie


----------



## بروفسووور (29 يوليو 2010)

*مساءالخير ارجو مساعدتي مكيف 18وحده كم يساوي بالكيلو وات*​


----------



## naiemelmansie (2 أغسطس 2010)

بروفسووور قال:


> *مساءالخير ارجو مساعدتي مكيف 18وحده كم يساوي بالكيلو وات*​


فىتكييف الاسبليت ال 220 فولت كل حصان 8000 وحده حراريه والحصان = 750 وات ال 18000 = 2.25 حصان 2.25 × 750 = 1687.5 وات وفى التكييف المركزى ال 380 فولت الطن = 12000 وحده حراريه = 1250 وات وال 18000 = 1.5  طن تبريد = 1.5 × 1250 = 1875 وات والكيلو وات = 1000 وات وشكرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم / عمل قسم للاستفسارات هو موضوع ممتاز وايضا مطلوب عمل قسم لشرح علوم التكييف بكل مراحله للاسباب الاتيه : 1 -التكييف هو ماده علميه كبيره وايضا فنيه اكبر والتعلم يكون على عدة مراحل والعلوم الهندسيه بعد اجتيازها يتم اكتساب خبرات على عدة مراحل التصميم والتنفيذ والتركيبات والعمرات والصيانه والتشغيل وفى الاعمال الفنيه ايضا على عدة مراحل الثلاجه والتكييف الاسبليت والشباك والتكييف المركزى ال d.x وثم من بعد ذللك الخبره الاكبر وهى الاتشلرات ودوائر المياه البارده والطلمبات ووحدات مناولة الهواء والفان كويل وابراج التبريد ودوائر الكهرباء واجهزة التحكم الكهربائيه والمحركات وكل هذا وهى يبلغ مايقرب من خمسة مراحل ثم العمرات والصيانه والتشغيل =-==== وعندما نتحدث او نقوم بشرح مرحله من هذه المراحل نخاطب من المحترف ام المبتدءى وهل يقوم المحترف بشرح الثلاجه ولهاذا يلزم عمل اقسام متخصصه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## naiemelmansie (2 أغسطس 2010)

بروفسووور قال:


> *مساءالخير ارجو مساعدتي مكيف 18وحده كم يساوي بالكيلو وات*​


لسلام عليكم / طن التبريد = 12000 وحده حراريه =1250 وات = 25. 1 كيلو وات وهذا فى الوحدات التى تعمل بقدرة 380 فولت المركزيه والوحدات التى تعمل بقدرة 220 تحسب 8000 وحده حراريه لكل حصان والحصان = 750 وات و ال 18000 وحده حراريه = 2.25 حصان = 2.25 × 750 =1687.5 وات هذا بالنسبه لضاغط 220 فولت وضاغط يعمل بقدرة 380 فولت يكون 18000 ÷ 12000 = 1.5 طن تبريد 1.5 × 1.25 = 1.87 5كيلو وات وشكرا


----------



## بن شايف (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاء الله كل خير*​


----------



## ahmad huseen (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اطلب من اخوانب المهندسين شرح عن احدث التقنيات في التبريد


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

م . لؤي قال:


> ماذا يعني وجود طبقة جليد رقيقة على خط السحب لضاغط الثلاجة؟



هناك 3 اسباب :

1/ زيادة وسيط التبريد
2/ نقص وسيط التبريد
3/ زيادة الرطوبة في الجو المحيط


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

osamany2009 قال:


> اخواني العرب انا محتاج جدا كل طرق صيانة المكيفات والثلاجات لتؤهلني للعمل بمصنع قوي لاني امل بالسعودية واحتاج للعمل بمجال دراستي حيث انني لا اعمل بمجالي وذلك لظروف خاصة واكون شاكرا لو ساعدتموني


 


اخي الكريم انصحك بان تستغل هذا المنتدى لخدمتك , وذلك بان تطرح اي استفسار عن اي شي يتعلق بالصيانة بالنسبة للثلاجات او المكيفات .
وانا واعضاء المنتدى الكرام راح نرد على اي استفسار تريد ان شاء الله .

ماعليك الا ان تطرح الاستفسار وابشر بالخير


----------



## وائل البرعى (20 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم أنا أوافق على هذه الفكرة الصائبة


----------



## naiemelmansie (27 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم اوافق فكره ممتازه حيث يختلف الحوار عن السؤال


----------



## alibashager (28 يناير 2011)

اريد فكرة مشروع عن مخازن تبريد الاسماك


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (5 يونيو 2011)

فكرة ممتازة وفقكم اللة


----------



## elfky (23 أغسطس 2011)

would please tell me how i can adjusted loading and unloading valve for HVAC system because i am having problem get it working right sorry for using an english as i do not have arabic on my key board if you do not mind send the replay in arabic thanks alot


----------



## hany2000 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
أولا أود أن اشكركم علي هذا الموضوع وأرجو من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم والله الموفق
ثانيا أود الاستفسار عن شيي الكثير مننا لا ينظر الي اهميته وهو *ضاغط السيارة* حيث أنه لايعمل بتردد 220 فولت كما نعلم بل يستمد حركته من محرك السيارة هذا ما يعرفة معظمنا ولكن اود أن نعرف كيف يتم فصل الضاغط عن محرك السيارة والعكس ارجو أن يكون شرح عملي اكثر بالصور أو الفيديو
وللمرة الثانية أشكركم علي فكرة هذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيد حسب الله (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*اللاكسبنشن فالف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوا من السادة المهندسين مساعدتى فى كيفية تحديد خفض الضغط فى الاكسبنشن فالف حتى يتم تحديد الابرة المناسبة للاكسينشن فالف 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيد حسب الله (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الرجاء وجود كاتلوج لللاكسبنشات


----------

